# Who Has Ever Drawn an OIL (Once In a Lifetime) Tag?



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm curious to know who many have drawn an OIL tag for big game any time in your life, what species it was for and in what state?

If you did, please tell us the details of your hunt and post a pic if you were successful too.

Thanx!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe not what your looking for... but I drew a Michigan Unit G bull tag in 2016. It was my 5th year applying


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

steelyspeed said:


> View attachment 313160
> 
> 
> Maybe not what your looking for... but I drew a Michigan Unit G bull tag in 2016. It was my 5th year applying


Close enough! LOL.

I don't believe it's an "OIL" tag, but it might as well be. Dang! That's a beauty, nice and dark. Congrats!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Close enough! LOL.
> 
> I don't believe it's an "OIL" tag, but it might as well be. Dang! That's a beauty, nice and dark. Congrats!


Well you can only draw it once in your lifetime so I thought so . Thanks!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh...so you can only draw once in MI? It didn't used to be limited. Still an awesome bull either way!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Oh...so you can only draw once in MI? It didn't used to be limited. Still an awesome bull either way!


Yes once for Bull, and if you draw a cow elk tag you have to wait either 7 or 10 years to apply again. My chances of drawing that year were like 1 in 100,000,000. It’s not a hard western elk hunt, but still an experience of a lifetime. I am assuming you were looking for someone who has drawn like a Kaibab or Arizona strip tag, or a sheep/goat/shiras moose tag? What OIL tags do you dream of? I struck out on Tuesday’s Kentucky elk draw


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

My Dad drew a MI Bull elk tag in 2002, but I guess it wasn't the best area for a big bull. There was a lot of private land in the area that we couldn't hunt on. We hunted hard with him for a few days and he was able to take the one and only bull he saw. It was a smaller 4x3 (I think). Me and my brother were standing on each side when he pulled the trigger. It was a GREAT moment!

I thought he said, at least back then, that he could apply for another Bull tag after a ten year wait. Maybe he was mistaken.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

That’s awesome! Maybe they have changed the regs since then. The only way that I could get another tag is through the pure Michigan hunt. Last year a guy drew both the elk hunt and the put michigan hunt. He transferred a tag to his son and they hunted together. Here are the Michigan regs


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I stand corrected...I would think your tag is an OIL tag. Again, congrats!

I can't believe somebody drew both an elk tag and a Pure MI tag! Wow, what are the odds?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Ah not trying to prove anything, just felt special for once . Very slim, I hope he played the powerball. Hopefully someone has a true OIL tag to share...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

No worries. 

I hope there’s some other lucky hunters out there also.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Has anybody else drawn a low percentage Limited Entry (LE) tag for anything?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If we aren't counting Michigan elk, only Maine moose and Montana mountain goat...…..so far! FM


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> If we aren't counting Michigan elk, only Maine moose and Montana mountain goat...…..so far! FM


Dang Forest...I’m counting all three! Nice job. Tell us more. Got pics?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Dang Forest...I’m counting all three! Nice job. Tell us more. Got pics?


Elk hunt was before I had one of those newfangled digital cameras so do not have any available pics of the 2001 cow. Back then you only had to sit on the sidelines a year, maybe two, after getting a cow tag (bull was 10 years) so I got back in the game quickly. I promise to get pics when I am drawn for a bull tag this fall!

The moose hunt pics are in my dissertation: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/maine-moose-2017.603473/ posted last December.

The goat hunt: That was back in 2012 and probably the most anticipated, exciting and satisfying hunt I have ever been on. Want the pics with short captions or the long version (as my old mind recalls it)? The long version might take a bit of time to compile. I have a ton of pics from that hunt. FM


----------



## ballsdeep71 (Aug 22, 2017)

Maine 2012 Bull Moose tag. First time I had applied..
Passed on (2) 45" or better, Shot this 55" 13 year old Bull


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

ballsdeep71 said:


> Maine 2012 Bull Moose tag. First time I had applied..
> Passed on (2) 45" or better, Shot this 55" 13 year old Bull
> View attachment 314125


Great bull and congrats on your first post. 

There has got to be more to it than just passing a couple bulls and then pulling the trigger. Tell us the whole story and don't spare the pics! FM


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Has anybody else drawn a low percentage Limited Entry (LE) tag for anything?


I've been fortunate enough to draw and fill a couple low percentage tags, but I've also drew and couldn't fill a couple <5% chance tags.

2017 Wyoming Moose
0.3% chance to draw










2015 Wyoming Elk
3% chance to draw after having the same tag two years earlier


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Huntmaster143 said:


> I've been fortunate enough to draw and fill a couple low percentage tags, but I've also drew and couldn't fill a couple <5% chance tags.
> 
> 2017 Wyoming Moose
> 0.3% chance to draw
> ...


Question. Did you take that bull elk on the last day of the hunt? If not, why didn't you hold out for a big one!!!!!!! FM


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

It was day 10 of my 5th elk hunt...I figured he'd do!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Special Opportunity Florida Osceola,not a bull elk or moose but it's all I got!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice job guys!!! This is what I was talking about.

Ezcaller-do you have a pick to share?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I drew a Kentucky firearm Bull tag three years ago. Not a true OIL, but very slim odds especially for a non-resident


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to those who have drawn Kentucky elk, Michigan elk and Maine moose. I don't apply in Kentucky since there's no point system and odds are crazy. Up until 10 years ago i had a great uncle in maine i applied with but hes since past on. I quit applyng there myself as i think its BS that you can BUY extra points on top of the one you get yourself per year.(unless the system has changed. Congrats on Wyoming bull what unit? I'm heading to region g next year with 4 points.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Huntmaster143 said:


> I've been fortunate enough to draw and fill a couple low percentage tags, but I've also drew and couldn't fill a couple <5% chance tags.
> 
> 2017 Wyoming Moose
> 0.3% chance to draw
> ...


Hunt master,

Those are some nice Bulls! Congrats, and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Dang Forest...I’m counting all three! Nice job. Tell us more. Got pics?


The short version and a few pics are summarized in posts 31, 32 and 34 of this thread. 
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/bc-mountain-goat.557207/page-3 If I did a long version it would be much, much longer (I'm a wordy guy), would have more info and several more pics. FM


----------

